# Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 185.81



## Sentionline007 (30. April 2009)

Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 185.81 [Windows XP 32-Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 185.81 [Windows XP 64-Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 185.81 [Windows Vista 32-Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 185.81 [Windows Vista 64-Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 185.81 [Windows 7 32-Bit]
Nvidia GeForce Notebook-Treiber Beta 185.81 [Windows 7 64-Bit]

Changelog



Spoiler



GeForce GTX 280M
      GeForce GTX 260M
      GeForce GTS 160M
      GeForce GT 130M
      GeForce GT 120M
      GeForce G 102M
      GeForce G 110M
      GeForce G 107M
      GeForce G 105M
      GeForce G 103M
      GeForce 9800M GTX
      GeForce 9800M GTS
      GeForce 9800M GT
      GeForce 9800M GS
      GeForce 9700M GTS
      GeForce 9700M GT
      GeForce 9650M GT
      GeForce 9650M GS
      GeForce 9600M GT
      GeForce 9600M GS
      GeForce 9600 GT
      GeForce 9500M GS
      GeForce 9500M G
      GeForce 9400M GS
      GeForce 9400M G
      GeForce 9400M
      GeForce 9400
      GeForce 9300M GS
      GeForce 9300M G
      GeForce 9200M GS
      GeForce 9100M G
      GeForce 8800M GTX
      GeForce 8800M GTS
      GeForce 8800 GS
      GeForce 8700M GT
      GeForce 8600M GT
      GeForce 8600M GS
      GeForce 8400M GT
      GeForce 8400M GS
      GeForce 8400M G
      GeForce 8200M G 

      Folgende Notebooks werden von dieser Version nicht unterstützt:
         1. Hybrid-SLI-Notebooks (Unterstützung in einer zukünftigen Version):
                  Acer Aspire 7530
                  BenQ Joybook S42
                  Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi 3650
                  MSI EX630
                  Qosmio X305-Q706
                  Qosmio X305-Q708
         2. Fujitsu Notebooks (wenden Sie sich an den Notebook-Hersteller, um Treibersupport für diese Notebooks zu erhalten)
         3. Lenovo ThinkPad Notebooks (wenden Sie sich an den Notebook-Hersteller, um Treibersupport für diese Notebooks zu erhalten)
         4. Sony VAIO Notebooks (wenden Sie sich an den Notebook-Hersteller, um Treibersupport für diese Notebooks zu erhalten)



*nHancer 2.5.1*
*NVIDIA System Tools with ESA Support 6.03*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------

